# Book writing invitation



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

Friends,

A few weeks ago I was approached to contribute to a 365 day daily devotional to be published in 2008. Some of the other other contributors are Dr. J.R. Beeke, Dr. G.M. Bilkes, Rev. H.M. Cartwright, Dr. D.P. Murray, 
Rev. M.J. Roberts, and Rev. D. Silversides. I have been sequestered to writer 30 devotionals on the book of Psalms. I would like your help if I might on a few things:

1. What resources would you suggest? (I am using The Treasury of David, Bonar's "Christ and His Church in he Book of Psalms", David Dickson's "The Psalms", Matthew Henry, John Gill). Anything obvious I'm missing from an Experimental point of view?

2. What Psalms or psalm/passages would you find most helpful in a devotional setting? I am looking for the broad range of experiential passages that would lend to devotion.

3. Please pray for me. This is my first book project and the men I'm writing with are esteemed. I feel humbled and insufficient to contribute. Your prayers would be appreciated should you remember me.


Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------



## larryjf (Apr 5, 2007)

Psalms that i find helpful...

Ps 19
Ps 25
Ps 26
Ps 27
Ps 34
Ps 42
Ps 45
Ps 63
Ps 65
Ps 84
Ps 91
Ps 103
Ps 121


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 5, 2007)

Pastor,

Please consider Psalm 62 - especially the thought of the Lord as our 'high tower'. That is a wonderful devotional gem.

JH


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Psalms that i find helpful...
> 
> Ps 19
> Ps 25
> ...



Nice! Psalm 25 is my personal favorite Psalm so I will do that one. Got Psalm 63 as well, so that is good. Psalm 91 is a must now that you mention it. 

Thanks.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Pastor,
> 
> Please consider Psalm 62 - especially the thought of the Lord as our 'high tower'. That is a wonderful devotional gem.
> 
> JH




Thank you for that suggestion. I will put it on my personal meditation list and see what will come of it.

Blessings!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi:

I think the imprecatory psalms have been neglected as rich devotional material. Try reading James Adams, War Psalms of the Prince of Peace.

Give me some men who are stouthearted men who will fight for the rights they adore! - not a psalm.

Blessings,

CH


----------



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2007)

Jerrold:

For resources please consider Calvin:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Aflame-Readings-Calvin-Psalms/dp/0875524583"]Amazon.com: Heart Aflame: Daily Readings from Calvin on the Psalms: Books: John Calvin[/ame]


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Jerrold:
> 
> For resources please consider Calvin:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Aflame-Readings-Calvin-Psalms/dp/0875524583



Yes, I just got this work a few weeks ago. Thanks for the reminder. BTW, we are only 35 or 40 min apart at the moment. Perhaps we should have coffee sometime?


----------



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Yes, I just got this work a few weeks ago. Thanks for the reminder. BTW, we are only 35 or 40 min apart at the moment. Perhaps we should have coffee sometime?



I was thinking the same thing. I'll send you an e-mail.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 5, 2007)

I love Ps: 130 and also the last five, 145-150. At last, you're writing!!! Praise God!


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I love Ps: 130 and also the last five, 145-150. At last, you're writing!!! Praise God!



Meg,

I was thinking of Psalm 150 for sure. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2007)

Ps. 139, life lived in the presence of God. Treasury of David has some excellent Puritan quotes.
Ps. 90, Bradshaw, a meditation of man's mortality.
Ps. 51, brokenness the acceptable posture of true worship. Again, Treasury has amazing content.
Ps. 27:4, Sibbes, a breathing after God.
Ps. 116:12, 13, gratitude the pure motive of service. Gouge is to the point.
Ps. 119:37, sanctification dependent on grace. Manton recommended.
Ps. 32:1, 2, the blessedness of forgiveness. Both Charnock and Manton are exceptional.

May the Lord bless your labours, Jerrold, for His glory.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Ps. 139, life lived in the presence of God. Treasury of David has some excellent Puritan quotes.
> Ps. 90, Bradshaw, a meditation of man's mortality.
> Ps. 51, brokenness the acceptable posture of true worship. Again, Treasury has amazing content.
> Ps. 27:4, Sibbes, a breathing after God.
> ...



Brother,

Thanks for these thoughts! I see much here to work with, and I appreciate your resource itemization. Blessings!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 6, 2007)

Think about what Psalms the NT writers felt were so important that they could not help but write about them or quote them. The Holy Spirit, for example, carried along the writer of Hebrews to incessantly quote Psalm 110.

Consider what the Spirit considers to be of utmost importance and why.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 6, 2007)

> I will say of the LORD, [He is] my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust.



I would say this is a must! (In my humble opinion) Our Lord as our refuge and fortress, a wonderful theme...

Blessings as you undertake this work.


----------

